

Watson inaugurated its first class of social and tech entrepreneurs - gz5
https://medium.com/watson-university/623ac6f0ed35

======
gz5
interesting concept of institutionalizing (to a degree) the development of
entrepreneurship but in a different manner than classical upper education.

